# Fußregler für Drehtisch gesucht



## perle222 (2 März 2010)

hallo

ich soll für einen Drehtisch der über einen FU betrieben wird ein Möglichkeit schaffen, die Geschwindigkeit zu ändern, soweit kein Problem. das Problem ist, das es über einen Fußschalter geschehen soll. Gibt es solche Fußschalter
oder Fußpotis fertig zu kaufen , oder muss ich eine Bastellösung finden?

Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar.

mfg


----------



## SPS-Fuzzi (2 März 2010)

Hallo, 

wir setzen die von Schmersal ein, sind robust, Typ z.B. GFI. Mehr unter www.schmersal.de

Viel Spaß damit wünscht

SPS-Fuzzi


----------



## perle222 (2 März 2010)

hallo 

danke für den Hinweis aber das sind Schalter, gibt es so etwas auch mit eingebautem Poti, so das ich die Geschwindigkeit stufenlos regeln kann.
Das soll ein Drehtisch für einen Schweißer werden, wo große runde Teile
miteinander verschweißt werden .

mfg


----------



## MSB (2 März 2010)

Also viele FU's können von Haus aus die Funktionalität eines "Motorpoti",
dann könntest du einen 08/15 Fußschalter verwenden.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## SPS-Fuzzi (3 März 2010)

perle222 schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> danke für den Hinweis aber das sind Schalter, gibt es so etwas auch mit eingebautem Poti, so das ich die Geschwindigkeit stufenlos regeln kann.
> Das soll ein Drehtisch für einen Schweißer werden, wo große runde Teile
> miteinander verschweißt werden .



Bitte für den Hinweis, wenn man mal genauer nachliest, kann man rausfinden dass es eben nicht nur Schalter sind sondern es können auch Potis eingebaut werden. 

Gruß SPS-Fuzzi


----------



## joschi240 (13 März 2010)

servus, wir haben in der arbeit ein schweißapperat mit einen solchen fußschalter/poti. ich kann am montag mal nachschauen und dir die bestellnummer rausschreiben.

€dit: falls ich es ned vergesse


----------



## Astralavista (14 März 2010)

So einen Fußschalter den du suchst hat jede bessere Nähmaschine.
Evtl. findet sich so ja etwas brauchbares was man "missbrauchen" kann


----------

